
Umberto Eco on Macintosh vs. DOS - pmjoyce
https://jowett.web.cern.ch/EcoMACDOS.htm
======
simonebrunozzi
> Macintosh is Catholic and DOS is Protestant.

So typical of Umberto Eco. A true genius of language. I feel lucky some of his
more complex work was originally written in Italian - it's easier for me
(native Italian, but living in the US since 2012) to read certain things in
the original language, rather than in English.

I bet you would need to be quite literate to fully appreciate his works - if
you read the translated English version.

